
DNA: ‘The Power of the Beautiful Experiment’ - Hooke
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/06/09/dna-power-beautiful-experiment/
======
copperx
The book sounds interesting, but how is it different from The Eight Day of
Creation?

~~~
skosuri
Agreed and second Judson's "The Eighth Day of Creation" [1]. One of the best
books that covers the history of the molecular biology revolution, told by a
master historian who interviewed the major players extensively. It's a
thrilling read.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Eighth-Day-Creation-Revolution-
Commem...](https://www.amazon.com/Eighth-Day-Creation-Revolution-
Commemorative/dp/0879694785)

